# Meecicle Babies EVERYWHERE!!



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

All of my doe meece are deciding to *pop* around the same time! Got LOADS of baby meeces in one huge pile! Next week I'll be able to say what's in the pile (other than jelly beans), but WOO!!! :flrt: Anybody after any meecicles in the next few weeks? :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> All of my doe meece are deciding to *pop* around the same time! Got LOADS of baby meeces in one huge pile! Next week I'll be able to say what's in the pile (other than jelly beans), but WOO!!! :flrt: Anybody after any meecicles in the next few weeks? :lol2:


 yes yes meeeeee. But you are too far away <sob>


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Am gonna blame my lack of British-ness and ask where Cambs is  I go to the Midlands regularly if that helps any?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Am gonna blame my lack of British-ness and ask where Cambs is  I go to the Midlands regularly if that helps any?


 Cambs is sunny Cambridgeshire. Where in the midlands do you go as Birmingham for example takes me about 2 1/2 hours to get to.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

hmm im in nottinghamshire, and if i ever go to pams i could take them with me, or if i ever meet pam, as i think im closer to you than she is, thats if you want to bring them to me, hahaha


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

I would have snapped your hand off but i am further from you than fenwoman lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Telford/Newport area... "Cambridgeshire" still does not help me in the least *lol* North, West, East, South? *LOL* I am so sorry.... Am a doofus  Entertaining doofus, though  (that makes choccie rats with "nuts")


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

BAH!! Why does everybody who wants my mice live so damned far away... Will try to get a pic of the pile up tomorrow  Tis pretty funny!!


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.multimap.com/s/sfTB4aVQ < this should work... fenwoman is over to the right to bedfordshire on the map


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Telford/Newport area... "Cambridgeshire" still does not help me in the least *lol* North, West, East, South? *LOL* I am so sorry.... Am a doofus  Entertaining doofus, though  (that makes choccie rats with "nuts")


 Teflord and Newport to me is Wales way in the west. I am in the east.
Here, this will help you for future reference.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

i could have brought them to goat fest:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

hey fenny were next door but one buds!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> hey fenny were next door but one buds!!


 we are indeed.Can you hear my dogs barking at the postman?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> we are indeed.Can you hear my dogs barking at the postman?


Only if you can hear my nubians, bloody things!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Go on. what colours you got? lol

I'm in Manchester but you know that already since as you know where I live lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* There should be brokens (in "normal" and satin), hairless (in "normal" and satin), and hairless carriers (in "normal" and satin) 

*lol* Thanx for the map! I can be pretty useless at times 

Uploading a pic of babies now...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

There well little! its like a massive pile of em too!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I still can't get over how tiny mouse pinkies are!! I am used to rats and these guys are puney next to rat jelly beans!! I may do a head count later tonight *lol*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wow loads a jelly beans. How do they manage to be sure they all get fed and cleaned LOL Amazing, reminds me of the nursery rhyme There" was an Old woman who lived in a shoe" She had so many children she didnt know what to do:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They've spread them out a bit now, so not all in one big pile. Makes things easier for the Moms, I think. And the last doe that was expecting has popped this morning, as well. Oh dear.... *lol*


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Only if you can hear my nubians, bloody things!


 Well. I did warn you hehehe.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Well. I did warn you hehehe.


there beautiful though! haha


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Amalthea said:


>


I like jelly babies


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I like jelly babies


 
mm warm and gooey


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Amalthea said:


>


Awwwwww! Ive just discovered a big pile of micicles like this myself! :flrt: Proud of my mummies lol:blush: cant wait to see what the babies look like :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* Fenny!! *giggles*

I love having baby rodents, but I hate the pinkie stage and trying to be patient for colors and markings to come through


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Anybody wanna try to count how many?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

about 40 lol how you cope with all that lmao..bet its funny when they are older bothering mums lols!! there tiny i saw some today when i too a foster down and they were sooo small and vute like jelly beans!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, not all make it to pinging stage, Kim  I breed to feed my snakes as well as pets/breeders to sell on. It'll probably be a LOT less by Friday. 

There are more than 40 at the moment, though 

They are funny once they get to the flea stage!! I just put my hand in and let them run all over me!! Tis fun!!  

When I first started breeding mice, I couldn't get over the size of them, either... I am used to rat kittens and these are puney!! *lol*


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah thin thats why i see them as so tiny cause im used to baby rats i didnt now you had snakes? or do you breed to sell as snake food lol?

what about 56? loll

and i couldnt even believe size of actualy mice when i had some i couldnt handle them so jess took them bac i was scared of 'braking' them lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I have two snakes  They are recent additions, though... A true pair of western hognoses, but the male is only a baby (he's the one who eats pinkies/fuzzies).

56 is VERY close... Went a bit over 

I handle my mice like my rats, actually...  Although, to pick them up from their house, I do use the base of the tail, which I don't do with the rats. But once they are out, they are treated like mini rats


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

aww cool i nearly lost one of mine it pinged onto my bed i shit myself!! 
they had a amzing cage was a big version of a plasticy thing i had use it for when rat has babies till eyes opened lol.

hmm 54? lol al be guessing all night.. and cool snakes jack wants a snake i said no not till we are out my house no where for it lol


----------



## shaymarpix (Jul 31, 2008)

i counted 51?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You're right, Kim! 54! 

I love my little hoggies  The female was a FTGH and I had my little male booked already. So I got both! *lol*


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

yay i was right XD


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

that poor mother!

thats cruel to let her keep that amount i'm suprised she hasnt eaten any


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It's not one mother... There's no way in hell one mouse could give birth to 54 babies!! So I am not a cruel person. I allow my mice to birth together, so they can help eachother with the pinkies (as a matter of fact, you see severl different does with the pinkies in the pictures). An apology would be nice...


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

liamlewis said:


> that poor mother!
> 
> thats cruel to let her keep that amount i'm suprised she hasnt eaten any


One doe could never have that many pinks! One of my satins always had 25 or so, the most she raised was 16 to hopper stage but I usually thinned out to 10 or so


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> *All of my doe meece are deciding to *pop* around the same time*! Got LOADS of baby meeces in one huge pile! Next week I'll be able to say what's in the pile (other than jelly beans), but WOO!!! :flrt: Anybody after any meecicles in the next few weeks? :lol2:


Well look at that... My first post says that it is several does :whistling2:



Amalthea said:


> They've spread them out a bit now, so not all in one big pile. Makes things easier for the *Moms*, I think. *And the last doe that was expecting has popped this morning*, as well. Oh dear.... *lol*


Again, I say there is more than one mother.



Amalthea said:


> Well, not all make it to pinging stage, Kim  *I breed to feed my snakes as well as pets/breeders to sell on. It'll probably be a LOT less by Friday. *


Oh and look!! I state that the does won't be caring for them all for long.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

liamlewis said:


> that poor mother!
> 
> thats cruel to let her keep that amount i'm suprised she hasnt eaten any


 yeah really cruel. Much kinder to take her babies off her and kill them.................................................fool.:bash:

did you not read the post properly? Did you miss the bit where it mentioned this wasn't one single litter and one single mother?
The bit which went :
_"All of my doe meece are deciding to *pop* around the same time! Got LOADS of baby meeces in one huge pile!"_


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

dont mice just pile all babies together and a mum just goes to feed when they like... you seen all the milk bands all healthy so its not cruel.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup... Most of the Moms don't even sleep with the babies... They just go to them regularly. Kinda take turns.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah thought so just from seeing people with mice babies all seem to be in one pile taking turns lol i wish rats did that they can be funny cant they when had babies lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the main thing with Mama Rats is they are such good moms they try to steal eachother's bubs and the babies could get hurt in the process...


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah some people have some girls fine with each other and babies but im to scared to do that also only have one litter at time. 
what colours you think you will get with mice.. bet you get every single colour, fur coat and everything with that many lmao


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* I am expecting satins, brokens (probably black and agouti... maybe a mystery ailver agouti, as well), and hairless (also carriers and satin nekkids)


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It's funny how some are so quick to condemn, but not so quick to apologise when they were unfounded 

Here are a couple updated pics of the remaining 38 










And these two are my favorites... They may very well be betrothed  (my very first marked nekkid!!!)


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Awwwwwwnt they ugly  just kiddin' . I want some of the nekkids. Do you think royal mail will allow shipping of rats :whistling2: what colour is the stud buck?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Just so you know, I travel to the Midlands very regularly  Was in Shropshire this weekend, actually 

The nekkids are either fathered by a pew hairless or an agouti buck that carries hairless and broken. All of the "pink" nekkids are fathered by the PEW buck and any darker ones (and my pretty little marked girl) are fathered by the carrier


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Yup... Most of the Moms don't even sleep with the babies... They just go to them regularly. Kinda take turns.



wow that's ace! shame we don't do that I bet mice don't get post natal depression :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* Probably not!!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Just so you know, I travel to the Midlands very regularly  Was in Shropshire this weekend, actually


Dont tempt me! :lol2:
They are gorgeous. My dad would probably say no right now, my mum said maybe after Xmas but I want some feeder-breeders not pets, or both :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, these won't be ready til the new year  And I breed to sell on as pets/breeders and to feed my snakes. As long as the mice that I sell aren't used as food, I am alright with it. But breeding them to feed to snakes is alright with me. Let me know if you decide you want any


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

ever come to notts


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Nope... *lol* Not been there for quite a while now!!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

oh lovely big pile of meecees.

:flrt:


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> It's funny how some are so quick to condemn, but not so quick to apologise when they were unfounded
> 
> Here are a couple updated pics of the remaining 38


hmmmm - breakfast - wheres the milk?

Lovely little meecies. So tiny, years ago we had breeding dwarf hamsters and they were very amusing to watch.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* Milk wouldn't hold well in that "bowl"... It's a silent spinner, with the spinner part removed 

If you ever hear od anybody coming up this way, Kelly, let me know  You are more than welcome to some fuzzies (or nekkids, as the case may be)


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> It's funny how some are so quick to condemn, but not so quick to apologise when they were unfounded
> 
> Here are a couple updated pics of the remaining 38
> 
> ...


they are cute, thought i spotted a few hairless in there, i love my hairlesses got 2 that are marked like a broken black n white mouse but with no hair lol thye are my fav's


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup! Most of them are nekkids  Definitely my favorite variety  Have been working on marked hairless.


----------

